# For Sale: SM Army, Land Raider, Books



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys, long time no see.

A lot of new stuff is going on in my life at the moment, and as such I can't give 40k as much attention as I would like, so I have to streamline some stuff.

Let me know if anything takes your interest:

*Iron Lords Army:*

Okay my Iron Lords are for sale. They are a great 1500pt or so army, with the following:

Chaplain with jump pack
10 Assault Marines

20 Tactical Marines (with a small mix of heavy weapons for choice) w/ Rhino and Razorback

Dreadnought w/ TL Lascannon and Missile Launcher
Assault Terminators (5 thunder hammers)

2 Dakka Preds with extra armour
Vindicator

All are painted to a nice high tabletop standard. IF you want photos check my Iron Lords project log below, plenty of photos there of the work i've done on them. 

The army comes with a cardboard KR Multicase, and all fits there nicely. 

Not looking for huge money, but i'd quite like to get about £175 for the whole army. PM me for any extra information 

Aside from that I have:

Land Raider: A bit knocked up, in primer and missing the optics on the sponsons, otherwise complete. Selling cheap at £25

*Books:*

Imperial Armour Volume 2: Space Marines. Read, the spine at the top is a little tatty, and a few rounded edges but otherwise good: £20
Apocalypse Book: Read a few times, but still in excellent condition: £20
Apocalypse Reload: Read a few times, but in nice condition: £12
Have both for £30?

Imperial Armour Apocalypse Second Edition: BNIB Still in shrink wrap: £25

Let me know if anything takes your fancy 

Many thanks
Joe


----------



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

Would you consider selling the 2dakka preds by themselves?


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

@Kobrakai



Kobrakai said:


> Land Raider: A bit knocked up, in primer and missing the optics on the sponsons, otherwise complete. Selling cheap at £25


Ahhhrrggg..... what is it with people selling things when I dont have any pocket money today!!!!











*ahem...

good luck with your sales, - sadly no pocket money at present, but next week,..,... oh boy!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I will sell the army as one complete entity 

Zetronus: To be honest i'll probably still have it come next week, keep in touch and let me know if you have the funds soon, never know it might still be available


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

thanks Kobrakai

I have tried begging to the wifie, alas she said not untill next week....

sigh..... well suppose I shall have to suffer and take comfort that saving up for a 20x10 gaming shed is the right thing to do!


----------

